# Husky attacking other dogs



## bruceleeroy (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a 6 year old female (spaid) Sibe Husky. She is a GREAT dog. Like most Huskies she loves to run and has a ton of energy. She has been an escape artist since a young age. I'm not any kind of dog trainer but I've had them my whole life, she will come, sit, stay, heal, shake, lay etc. I would say she does all the basics extremely well. Most people say that both my dogs are extremely good listeners.

So here's what I've run into and where I'm looking for any thoughts/advice. 

We live out of the city, everyone out here has 5 acres. We installed an invisible fence when we moved out here so the dogs have a good acre to roam. Mikka (the husky) will not go anywhere near the line when I'm around. She's bolted out of it a few times when I'm not around. Specifically when our neighbors dogs that are not in anyway confined to their yard wander into our yard. So yes, she is territorial. We've had several incidents with various neighbors.

1 - I have a neighbor to my left, their parents live across the street and to my right. Neighbors to the left started complaining about it and at 1st I was shocked that Mikka was going over there. Then I found out that parents dog walks back and forth between the houses and uses my yard as a trail. This was about 5 years ago, we've since become somewhat friends.

2 - 2 houses down I have a neighbor who about 4 years ago didn't have an invisible fence. His dog wandered all over the place, into my yard. I had to chase them off a ton. One day the neighbors wife was walking their dog, Mikka busted through the fence and put a mauling on that dog. They have since got an invisible fence. Almost came to blows with this guy over this.

3 - About 3 years ago came home and Mikka was in the process of killing a cat.

4 - Another neighbor, no fence, dogs came into my yard. Mikka beat the tar out of it. Cops were called. The cops told that guy his dog was on my property so no worries. 

NOTE - This is about 2 years ago. As of now even though we have the invisible fence we keep the dog inside when we are gone. I do let her roam outside unmonitored when I am home. She doesn't leave. 

5 - Another story same as #4.

6 - Tonight, about an hour ago I got a call from the neighbor in story #1. Apparently the dog was walking between houses in my yard and Mikka chased him off and killed him. They are being 1000% cool about it. The dog was older and starting to go blind and they told me he was in my yard.

On one hand my dog has not done anything unless another dog is in our yard. Which is kind of a point to having a dog. On the other hand it does sadden me that this keeps happening. The thing that concerns me is that there are several 5-12 (ish) year old kids in the neighborhood. What happens if they are walking down the street and wander into the yard. I also have a 4 y/o daughter. Mikka is GREAT with her but this worries me greatly. I'm upset with the dog, I'm upset with my neighbors and I have about a million things running through my head. I'm a little scrambled right now. Any advice would be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

That dog should NEVER be outside without being on a lead or tethered and monitored. An electric fence is known to be limited in its ability to contain high drive dogs such as huskies and hounds. Regardless of how the law considers a dog setting foot on your property, an otherwise well behaved dog should NOT pay with it's LIFE because it crossed a boundary it had no knowledge of. 

I have no idea if your dog could have issues with people- dog aggression and people aggression are not the same thing after all- but if you have any doubts whatsoever, then take the dog out on a leash and/or construct a sturdy fence.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I just want to second everything that Shell said.

Perhaps gather some money to fence in a portion of your yard? This dog is a danger to other animals, at least, and these animals sound to be mostly other people's pets/family. This dog should not have been allowed to be in so many situations where she is killing animals and now that she has more than proven herself capable - should be kept out of these situations in the future.


----------



## bruceleeroy (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I hear you and I feared that is what the response would be. I'm just so frustrated right now. I am the only one on this entire street that does anything to keep my dogs safe. The exception being the guy who got the fence after his dogs came on my property. I've spent money to keep my dogs protected and at home. The neighbors have no fences, dogs constantly in the street. I've spent time training my dogs to stay in the yard. The neighbors dogs all roam around. A couple years ago I changed again by keeping them inside when I'm not home. The neighbors, nothing. 

Almost seems cruel to keep a husky on a leash at all times.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

bruceleeroy said:


> Almost seems cruel to keep a husky on a leash at all times.


It's not cruel, it's responsible. ALL dogs, regardless of breed, should be properly contained in some form at all times.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I think that letting someone else's dog die and risking having your own seized and euthanized by strangers is more cruel.

I feel your pain, but I own one that can never taste freedom. To fill the void, we hike with him, run with him, compete with him, play with him, and fill his life with our company. He is a happy dog. Freedom is over-rated.


----------



## bruceleeroy (Dec 15, 2012)

Not on my street. NO dogs are contained, except mine and when the ones that aren't contained come in to where mine are contained, that's my dogs fault. I got it.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

bruceleeroy said:


> Not on my street. NO dogs are contained, except mine and when the ones that aren't contained come in to where mine are contained, that's my dogs fault. I got it.


It's not a matter of placing the blame for those incidents. 

Just because you're not legally liable and the other owners are acting more irresponsibly doesn't mean you throw your hands up. It's up to you to protect your dog for getting in these situations at all. Sure, it pretty rotten that nobody else is containing their dog. It sucks and it's not fair. But this isn't about fairness and technicality, it's about keeping your dog safe and out of trouble.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

A dog can be perfectly happy never being off leash, as long as you make sure you entertain and exercise the dog. There are long lines you can use to give the dog more freedom on walks, you can use safe, off leash areas (fenced) for letting the dog off leash, and you should be spending plenty of time training the dog and providing constructive things for her to do when you can't be with her. Freedom to roam isn't a requirement for happiness.

Other than that, I agree with everyone above - the dog needs to be either tethered, fenced in or in a dog run when not supervised. 

If my dogs killed someone else's pet, even if it wasn't my fault, I would be heartbroken. I would have nothing but sympathy for the poor people who had lost a pet in a tragic way. And yes, it does suck that no one else is container their dogs, but that's what you've got to work with.

When I walk my dogs through the neighbourhood I have to accept that sometimes we come across loose dogs. They shouldn't be loose and they shouldn't be running up to us, but such is life. You deal with it.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

bruceleeroy said:


> Almost seems cruel to keep a husky on a leash at all times.


Your dog is attacking and killing other animals. She is a husky and I know of no husky out there that does not have a prey drive, or that will not act on it at some point. The little pop from the invisible fence is not going to stop her.
Just put the dog on a tie-out when she's outside (and make sure the collar/harness is secure) and supervise her. 
If you're giving this dog regular, sufficient exercise, it's not cruel to keep her confined. 



> A couple years ago I changed again by keeping them inside when I'm not home.


I'm a bit confused by this. Does this mean the dogs live outside, and are out there alone? If so, this makes this a little worse. If your dogs are living outside, invest in a real fence or at least a kennel with a concrete bottom and top. 


Really, you're lucky that your dog has not been impounded and/or destroyed yet. I would've already called someone on you, being blatantly honest.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

> One day the neighbors wife was walking their dog, Mikka busted through the fence and put a mauling on that dog.


This one concerns me the most. This one did not happen in your yard -- and it proves that, if your dog is intent enough on attacking another dog, your fence will not stop her. Gotta be honest here, I love dogs and I have a real fondness for huskies, but if I were that neighbor and your dog came running out and attacked mine, you would not have a dog any more.

I agree that it's unfair that no one else is containing their dog, but... we get so many threads here where people say stuff like, "I shouldn't have to avoid the dog park with my chihuahua just because some people can't control their bigger dogs and they'll hurt mine," or "I shouldn't have to pay more to build a better fence just because the neighbor kids keep sticking their hands through my fence and bothering my dogs." No, you shouldn't... but you can't change how other people or dogs behave. What you CAN do is protect your dog. And in this case, you can protect your dog by building a REAL fence and making sure your dog never runs off-leash unless contained in a fenced area.


----------



## Diamondgirl48 (Oct 27, 2013)

Omg I thought I was the only one going through this with my dog. I adopted this dog from a young couple three years ago. She is wonderful with us, she sleeps with me in my bed, kisses and a lot of love. On the other hand, she has killed ground hogs, rabbits, cats, etc. that's when she was younger and I was able to let her run free. We kind of thought that was funny at first. Anyway, on Xmas eve last year she jumped out of my car and attacked a little hairy dog. The dog landed up in the hospital with staples, surgery, etc. the bill of course had to be paid by me and the owner was ok because I took the dog to the follow up appts and handled everything. Ever since I kept her on a leash and became very careful and held her close to me when walking her. Yesterday my door opened and I was upstairs and li didn't even notice she flew out and attacked another dog. My neighbor across the street was crying but I went with them and of douse they are not using me either thank god. But now the hospital bill is 3000. I'm dying inside because not on,y do I have to pay that bill but I cannot keep going through the fear of this happening again. I don't know how to let her go because I love her so much and so does my daughter but I think it's for the best. I put her on Craigslist and I already had two people respond. I was honest and told them she kills animals and needs to be on a leash at all times. I need advice, what should I do. I cannot afford a trainer or rehabilitation place because now I have medical bills to pay on top of all my other bills. What do you suggest? She is a pitbull mixed with husky and looks a little like a wolf. I'm in tears and so hut right now.


----------



## Rusty2014 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm sorry for your trouble and worried. Your dog needs to be within a very high privacy and security fenced yard and possible muzzled when out on walks. You should consider electric shock collar training and use it when you walk the dog. I think the dog has shown too much aggression and I would not leave your dog alone with another dog.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

This thread is pretty old now (December 2012), plus shocking an aggressive dog is just about the dumbest thing you can do.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

bruceleeroy said:


> Thanks for the input. I hear you and I feared that is what the response would be. I'm just so frustrated right now. I am the only one on this entire street that does anything to keep my dogs safe. The exception being the guy who got the fence after his dogs came on my property. I've spent money to keep my dogs protected and at home. The neighbors have no fences, dogs constantly in the street. I've spent time training my dogs to stay in the yard. The neighbors dogs all roam around. A couple years ago I changed again by keeping them inside when I'm not home. The neighbors, nothing.
> 
> Almost seems cruel to keep a husky on a leash at all times.


It's a lot less cruel for her than for the poor animal she is tearing to shreds. And a lot less cruel than having her get shot by a neighbor when she wanders off.

Diamond ridge...
What about putting a gate up to keep her out of your front door area so she can't escape. Or putting a chainlink fence around your house.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

this thread is like two years old lol


----------

